

Prostitution in the Byzantine Holy Land (2010) - davisclark
https://mybyzantine.wordpress.com/2010/08/17/brothels-baths-and-babes-prostitution-in-the-byzantine-holy-land/

======
photosinensis
The parts about Theodora are suspect, as there's only one source for them: the
Secret History, which was clearly written by a disgruntled former palace
insider. Furthermore, the style of writing and the accusations made are
typical of smear campaigns of the time.

Given what we know of high-end prostitution of the time, a good chunk of the
things described in that account don't make a lot of sense.

------
mkesper
It should be (1996) as the main article is from then.

